# LSD or not



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

Stupid question tried to research some, but too many problems with the sites.

how can you tell if you have LSD or not?? i have a 96 max, I tired to find the tranny code off of the case but still can't locate it, like I said I tried to look at site but I might of been looking in the wrong ones. any help would be appreciated :hal:


----------



## bluemax95 (Sep 25, 2004)

There is a plate on the passenger side of the firewall that gives you the vin, paint code, trim level, and transmission code. The manual transmission codes are RS5F50A and RS5F50V. If you have RS5F50V then you have a LSD if RS5F50A then not. These are the manual transmission codes, im not sure what the codes are for an automatic or if you can get the auto with a LSD.


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

bluemax95 said:


> There is a plate on the passenger side of the firewall that gives you the vin, paint code, trim level, and transmission code. The manual transmission codes are RS5F50A and RS5F50V. If you have RS5F50V then you have a LSD if RS5F50A then not. These are the manual transmission codes, im not sure what the codes are for an automatic or if you can get the auto with a LSD.






KOOl thanks, I was trying to look on the tranny case for the code.


----------

